# Dimitri squonker



## Xhale (10/6/15)

I thought this was possible..not having seen a dimitri in real life it was a bit of a gamble.

Anyhow
1 x ivogo dimitri clone, focalecig $30-ish
1 x fatdaddyv4 with bf insert (wood version, low profile)
1 x leftover pipe and spare bottle from kui
1 x 20minutes...15 spent with a plier screwing things in, 5 spent with a dremel

result: looks a bit like a reo/kui...not sure if this is intentional.





squonks fine, bottle is a bit tight. More work may be needed there. Funnily enough, even the battery compartment is tight, some of my rewraps dont even fit inside (too narrow chamber)

this should show you everything you need to know..I shouldve just removed that copper on the black delrin instead of cutting it and put it into the spares box with the other connectors and stuff.., hey ho...next time. I cut a slot so that the black thing can slide in and out form the top (thanks to @kimbo for that tip on the kui thread). The slot is tapered, so that it (hopefully) squeezes the tube against the metal pipe when you fit it (thanks to Terminator/Smokeless Owl bf for that idea). I also cut a small screwdriver notch into the black thing, so when you press fit it, and try get it out, you can just insert a flat screwdriver and twist it. This slot was cut on the battery side of the black thing




the fatdaddy just fits into the same space the original 510 fits into, but as the one I got was a low profile, there is a bit of an unintentional catchcup built into it now. awesome.




the dimitri original diameter for the 510 is about 22.5mm....the fatdaddy is 22mm.....so I used my smokeless owl rda to help center it in the recess before tightening (the owl rda is 22.5mm).

Up to this point, everything is totally reversible and will still function as a dual 18650 box, and can be put back to dual mode in about 5 minutes....nothing has been goosed to the point that you cant back out.

Now, door...do I cut it, or make another door in wood...or brass. It doesnt slide in ala reo, it just sits on top. So it is the simplest door to make.
I'll ponder this one for a bit

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## UnholyMunk (10/6/15)

Damn dude... That's impressive!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (10/6/15)

Nicely done @Xhale

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (10/6/15)

Sweet!

Now get to filing down the center dividing posts so the battery and bottle fit nicely. Too good not to be perfected.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale (10/6/15)

thanks guys, but none of this is really my own work, just standing on the shoulders of giants who came before..
its just a kit of parts that happen to combine into something quite elegant. I was on the lookout for dual parallel boxes where the switch at the top is a plate system similar to the reo so that I could have a bit of fun and convert something, and the dimitri ticked all the boxes. This was honestly just 20 minutes work, nothing got in the way or was difficult.

I think a nice dark wood door would look good...and holding it in the hand and going through the motions I think the lower central divider needs to go. A bloke with a milling machine wouldve done it by now. That will give space for bottles to squeeze and so on, and also means I can make the thumbhole bigger. As the battery gets a screw from the bottom to squash it into place, I doubt there will be any battery rattle, plus we still have the upper divider to keep things in alignment.
And the mod will still be able to do dual 18650 without that central divider at the lower section.

*ponders*..need a milling machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (10/6/15)

Very nice, innovation at its best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (10/6/15)

dang that looks sweet,good job man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot (10/6/15)

Nicely done, I like the fire button, Looks very sleek. 

Dare I say more in this thread!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale (19/7/15)

bored today, found some wood that was 3mm thick exactly (same as dimitri door)..dremel, make right size, make a squonk hole, drill holes for 3 door magnets, some superglue to hold them in place, some burple paint, and then rough sanded it to give it a weathered look.

10ml bottle exchanged for 6ml bottle..fits nice, no problems now with filing down internal dividers etc. Still totally stock in that respect

done. happy days

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (25/7/15)

Xhale said:


> thanks guys, but none of this is really my own work, just standing on the shoulders of giants who came before..
> its just a kit of parts that happen to combine into something quite elegant. I was on the lookout for dual parallel boxes where the switch at the top is a plate system similar to the reo so that I could have a bit of fun and convert something, and the dimitri ticked all the boxes. This was honestly just 20 minutes work, nothing got in the way or was difficult.
> 
> I think a nice dark wood door would look good...and holding it in the hand and going through the motions I think the lower central divider needs to go. A bloke with a milling machine wouldve done it by now. That will give space for bottles to squeeze and so on, and also means I can make the thumbhole bigger. As the battery gets a screw from the bottom to squash it into place, I doubt there will be any battery rattle, plus we still have the upper divider to keep things in alignment.
> ...


Where did you get the bf conversion kit?


----------



## Xhale (25/7/15)

modmaker.co.uk but I dont think that info is very handy My location is north of the Vaal river...very North.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yoda (20/8/15)

Hi guys would just like to know if there is anyone locally that could do this conversion for me?


----------



## Average vapor Joe (20/8/15)

Ask @Genosmate


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Ask @Genosmate



He is away fishing but will be back on Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## Yoda (21/8/15)

Thanks @Average vapor Joe ,@Rob Fisher will pm him then!!


----------

